# DPF Sensor Fault Recall



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Got my Onstar diagnostic report today and there's a recall listed on it. GM # 2017337 DPF Sensor Diag. Fault. Didn't someone from Canada have something similar awhile back? The ECM isn't properly diagnosing a fault in the system and they need to reprogram it. I'm debating on doing it now or waiting till my 2nd oil change, around 67% on ELM right now.


Interesting.. I think this is it: 
https://gm.oemdtc.com/8169/17337-01...nsor-diagnostic-fault-2016-2018-chevrolet-gmc

It is not as yet showing up on my 2017 nor 2018 vehicles.. but that may be due to the phased roll-out mentioned in the linked site. They list 3 phases, meaning they don't want to deal with re-programming too many cars all at once, but seems they will all eventually need this recall.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

If my in town dealer wasn't such an atrocity of a place to deal with I'd just do it now. But I refuse to go to them and the next closest is around 20 minutes away. I may try to schedule it while I wait, seem like the flat rate on the Cruze is around .3 buy I know how these recalls go. It never works the first time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]“This Product Emission Recall will be released in phases:[/FONT]

Phase 1 includes certain 2017-2018 model year ChevroletSilverado HD and GMC Sierra HD vehicles.
Phase 2 includes certain 2016-2018 model year ChevroletColorado and GMC Canyon, 2017 model year Chevrolet Cruze, and 2017-2018 model year Chevrolet Express and GMC Savanavehicles.
Phase 3 includes certain 2018 model year Chevrolet Cruze and Equinox, and GMC Terrain vehicles.
[FONT=&quot]The phases will be timed to ensure calibration availability. Phases 2 and 3 will be announced to dealers through Global Connect messages at later dates and VINs will be updated in IVH accordingly as those phases are announced.”[/FONT]


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I got a email today from the dealer I purchased the car from. Onstar apparently alerted them to the recall on my car. Unfortunately their over and hour away and I can't afford to drive that far (just lost my job), so unless I can wait on this at the dealer looks like it'll wait till the next oil change.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

IMHO its fine to await the free oil change to have the DEF sensor thing addressed. Top off that DEF however, as it does not last until the first oil change... local dealer did the def senor recall software change at the free recent oil change with 6 quarts of dexos2. As of yesterday the ecm is throwing a code resulting in a nonflashing engine light on dash. I’ll read the OBD code soon if GM doesn’t email me about it, probably will rotate the diesel into dealership after they get the rear-gear-oil & additive for 05 GTO rear gears. 

Trivia: During 1980s some or all limited slip rear differentials required a tiny bottle of additive that was made out of *whale oil*. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## venterline (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello all, 

I had the DPF sensor recall done today. It was just a reflash to the PCM. That and my tire rotation with oil change was about an hour and half. I do have a scan gauge on my car to monitor water temperature, boost, EGT's, etc. As soon as I left the dealer my EGT's shot up to 1200 degrees and held their for about 20 minutes of driving. I think it finally did a regen, no regen light on the dash though.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

venterline said:


> I had the DPF sensor recall done today. It was just a reflash to the PCM. That and my tire rotation with oil change was about an hour and half. I do have a scan gauge on my car to monitor water temperature, boost, EGT's, etc. As soon as I left the dealer my EGT's shot up to 1200 degrees and held their for about 20 minutes of driving. I think it finally did a regen, no regen light on the dash though.


I don't think there is a regen light. If you get a DPF light, you have a problem, not a regen.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

venterline said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had the DPF sensor recall done today. It was just a reflash to the PCM. That and my tire rotation with oil change was about an hour and half. I do have a scan gauge on my car to monitor water temperature, boost, EGT's, etc. As soon as I left the dealer my EGT's shot up to 1200 degrees and held their for about 20 minutes of driving. I think it finally did a regen, no regen light on the dash though.


US and Canada market cars do not have a regen light, and from what I can tell from the markets that do, they don't come on for a normal regen, they take the place of our message of DPF full keep driving.. which only comes on following several incomplete/interrupted normal regens.. which is a short drive/city drive profile for an extended period of time issue. Does your scanguage monitor for PM (soot grams) and Regen State? They did for the Gen 1 SC 2 the had the LUZ code added by linear logic.. not sure if it would work for Gen 2. My Bi-scan for GM works for most, but not all parameters on the Gen 2, missing are PM and Regen Status.. but the EGT is a pretty solid indicator, and 20 minutes is about right for a normal regen.


----------

